# Looking for a workout buddy in Halifax ?



## Jewlz (22 Nov 2018)

Keeping quite busy with workouts these days anticipating a possible offer , weight lifting 4 times a week , roller derby twice a week and I hit up a crossfit community class on Saturday mornings 

looking to change things up a bit and possibly find a workout buddy in Halifax , if your interested , don't be shy .

Cheers 

Jewlz


----------

